# Birth certificate or proof of age - Pakistan



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

I want to know what documents can be produced as the proof of age? Me and my daughter have new computerized birth certificates but my wife has the old format one (the one issued by cantonment board on a hand-written form, but it is in English).

Will that certificate do or do we need to get the new computerized one? The problem with getting the new one is that we don't live in the city where she was born and we don't have any contact there anymore (her family moved from there a long time ago). Can we get one issued from our current city?

Our other option is to use her matriculation certificate which bears the holder's date of birth. Will that suffice?

Please advise us in this regard. 

Thanks,

P.S. we are in Pakistan.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

you can get a FRC(Family registration Certificate) from NADRA.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you do not need any more certificates, the options are as below

1. Birth Certificate Translated in English

2. 10th certificate, not sure how it works in PK but in India the date of birth is written on the standard 10th pass certificate which works.

3. Passport works as well as proof of birth date

4. get an affidavit made, infact two, one from your wife stating her DOB and other from her parents (if they can) stating the same.

Do any of the above. best is to get the original one translated in english if possible.


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> no you do not need any more certificates, the options are as below
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate Translated in English
> 
> ...


Thanks anj1976, and yes, I too, was thinking about matriculation (10th) certificate as it also used as an alternative of proof of age in Pakistan. Just wanted to confirm it. Have asked the CO about it as well. Hope it will not be an issue.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just send the document, asking the CO will delay things


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

A quick question on the 10th grade certificate. Does it need to be attested by HEC (Higher Education Commission) or ministry of foreign affairs?

I am currently living in Dubai and have no birth certificate. However, after reading the threads on the forum, it seems the 10th grade certificate will suffice.

Please advise.

Thanks,


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question on the 10th grade certificate. Does it need to be attested by HEC (Higher Education Commission) or ministry of foreign affairs?
> 
> ...


I don't think your educational certificates will be sufficient as a proof of age. Why are you looking for alternative when you don't need to. You can get birth certificate easily in Pakistan from City Town Hall. Its not a big issue.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Aamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question on the 10th grade certificate. Does it need to be attested by HEC (Higher Education Commission) or ministry of foreign affairs?
> 
> ...


Birth certificate would be good if you can arrange, it could be used for identity verification document as well once you are in Australia.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will get the birth certificate made then since it seems to be pretty straight forward. 

I take it, there is no attestation from foreign office required. right? I can just use the original and have a copy certified here in dubai like I did for the work experience letters and stuff.


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes its fine.

Its always better to provide the exact documents which CO asks... looking for alternate options will only delay things.


----------



## abrar_ajram (Oct 18, 2010)

xuberant said:


> I don't think your educational certificates will be sufficient as a proof of age. Why are you looking for alternative when you don't need to. You can get birth certificate easily in Pakistan from City Town Hall. Its not a big issue.


Dear, please note that HEC will only attest documents for graduation and masters. educational documents like 1o standard or 12th standard are attest and verifies by IBCC (INTER BOARD CHARMIAN COMMITTEE)

I suggest you to go for NADRA issue birth certificate because its a one time expenses and effort. once you have that, you don't have to make it again and all the immigration authorities in the world are accepting it. 

I was recently in need of my wife birth certificate from Gujjar Khan and i contacted a company mamoo in pakistan who took little fee and done my work reliably. 

Abrar Ajram


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

abrar_ajram said:


> Dear, please note that HEC will only attest documents for graduation and masters. educational documents like 1o standard or 12th standard are attest and verifies by IBCC (INTER BOARD CHARMIAN COMMITTEE)
> 
> I suggest you to go for NADRA issue birth certificate because its a one time expenses and effort. once you have that, you don't have to make it again and all the immigration authorities in the world are accepting it.
> 
> ...



you sleeping beauty.....The question which he asked was in March and You are giving him answer in end of July


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abrar_ajram said:


> Dear, please note that HEC will only attest documents for graduation and masters. educational documents like 1o standard or 12th standard are attest and verifies by IBCC (INTER BOARD CHARMIAN COMMITTEE)
> 
> I suggest you to go for NADRA issue birth certificate because its a one time expenses and effort. once you have that, you don't have to make it again and all the immigration authorities in the world are accepting it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the form
so "Mamoo" worked for you


----------



## abrar_ajram (Oct 18, 2010)

fabregas said:


> you sleeping beauty.....The question which he asked was in March and You are giving him answer in end of July


Brother, 

i just answer because this is a very generic problem which comes to almost many expats who are living abroad. Thanks good that i have MAMOO with me to solve my problems as i m away.

Regards
Abrar Ajram


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

h2c357 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what documents can be produced as the proof of age? Me and my daughter have new computerized birth certificates but my wife has the old format one (the one issued by cantonment board on a hand-written form, but it is in English).
> 
> ...


As u stated that ur wife has birth certificate from Cantaonment board. u can give it as proof of birth. it must be valid.
Also get a Family certificate from Nadra , which is pretty easy. No need to worry and stress.


----------

